# cage mate



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

hi again 
do you guys thank a fantail pigeon would be a good
friend for Brink my pigeon with the broken wing?

thank you for the help


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Well, I think that all depends on the personalities of the fantail and Brink. Generally I have heard from other members that fantail pigeons are gentle in nature, but I do have an Indian fantail who is a bit aggressive with the other males, but will not go after them if they back off in a coop setting. Now, in a cage, well that is a different story all together. I would NOT house my fantail with most of my other pigeons because of the bit of conflict they would have. 

Brink is the pigeon you got that had wing damage sometime recently, and from what I remember was not able to totally get her wing functions back, right?

One way to introduce them to each other would be to place them near or next to one another in a cage setting for a few days and then place them together in a supervised setting so that you can intervene if need be. 

Are you getting a female friend? They are more layed back birds.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Well Brink is a female and my friend has 4 males he is trying to find a home for so I would but getting a male, and yes the way Brink's wing broke it will not get better. And the injure was to old win I got her to, so I had 2 things making me have to keep her. 

Y I was thanking about a fantail is because they can not fly well. Am I right?
and I was thanking in the summer, I have a cage out site I put all my pigeons in. she can not fly so she would be by her self, this way she can have one with her


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

You are right. Fantails are not very good fliers but they are beautiful pigeons.You mentioned you have a cage outside. Is it large enough to accommodate two pigeons without stressing them out? When you get the fantail, just apply the introducton techniques.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi vegeta2802,
Fantails are beautiful birds. I have one male fantail that I keep in a cage by himself. You're right - they don't fly very well, and seem to prefer to stay on the ground.

I have noticed though that when I let my fantail out at the same time as my 2 male ringneck doves there is sometimes a bit of fighting. My fantail will never go after the ringnecks unprovoked - he basically ignores them. But one of the doves likes to provoke him. When that happens he does fight back and he can get aggressive. So I would say that just like introducing any pair of birds together, you should take it slow and keep an eye on them in case there is any aggression.

Best wishes!


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

ok thank you


----------

